# a few pics of muh girlz



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

toodles and maggie in their happy home. 


but tell me, around Maggies nose, is that a significant amount of red stuff? i havent heard any sneezing from her at all or anything else to alert me, i noticed it when i took the picture of her close up


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

nah, that's not really that much. mine have that when i wake them up in the morning after a long night of play before they get a chance to wash up. if its there all the time or starts to get more or if their are respiratory sounds then i would be concerned but otherwise i think she's fine. very cute little girls too!


----------



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

Very cute! I also see the cage a bit, did you home make that? Ide love to see pictures of that as well! Homemade cages make me happy. :]]
And look at that red eye! Oh wow.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Love the ratties...Please post cage pics.


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah i'll be cleaning it out today so i'll get some pics for you folks


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

awww they are cute! Do post the pics.......I love getting new ideas


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

Cage Pictures! i will post these in the Homes section too


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

one more


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

wow that is an awesome cage!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Neat cage! Looks like your ratties love it too! 

If I tried to make a cage like that it would be a total mess. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

I need to maek myself A cage like that its awsome


----------



## ghost (Jul 14, 2007)

MAGGIE IS SO CUTE. OMG. *kidnaps*


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww so sweet, looks like there lovin' thier new home


----------

